# Top swimming fish for Tiger Barb tank?



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm looking for ideas on which top-of-the-tank fish would be suitable to house with my Tigers who tend to stick to the middle and bottom of my tank until it comes to feeding time. Also in the tank are Pictus cats, Serpae tetra and a Rainbow Shark, so a fairly aggressive mix. I considered Zebra Danios but I'm sure they prefer cooler water - my temp is 25C - and would appreciate more flow.

Any ideas? Need to be relatively small as I'd prefer a school rather than one big fish. My tank size is 48" long by 20" wide by 20" deep

TIA


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you considered one of the larger Rasbora species?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I keep my danios in a tank with 78 degree water and they are happily breeding right now.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I keep my danios in a tank with 78 degree water and they are happily breeding right now.


Good to know. They are gorgeous in a big group. Due to their speed they wouldn't be picked on by the Tigers right?




seAdams said:


> Have you considered one of the larger Rasbora species?


Would Harlequins be considered a larger rasbora? I like them and have had them in the past


Thanks both!


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, if you actually _want_ Danios, I would go with them. I do think they're fast enough to elude Tigers. For something different, take a look at the Leopard Danios. Very beautiful.

http://tropicalfishgallery.com/spec.../photo_gallery_pics/rob1619/Leopard_danio.jpg


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

seAdams said:


> Well, if you actually _want_ Danios, I would go with them. I do think they're fast enough to elude Tigers. For something different, take a look at the Leopard Danios. Very beautiful.
> 
> http://tropicalfishgallery.com/spec.../photo_gallery_pics/rob1619/Leopard_danio.jpg


I've always been more drawn to the Zebras personally, plus they're much more readily available here. I think I saw CPDs in one of the big stores over here a few days ago - they were beautiful, but I wouldn't put them in my Tiger tank. They were called "***** Rasbora" though - can't remember the full label!

Thank you!


----------



## leafshapedheart (Feb 23, 2009)

If you would like to go with Danios, I would definitely go with the Giant Danio. The size and temperament level would match perfectly with that of the Tiger Barbs. As far as temperature, the barbs also enjoy it a little cooler, and the requirements of the Danio are nearly identical, besides the Danio liking a little more current. The Giant Danio is beautiful to watch. They are graceful and silvery as they race along the top level of the tank. 

leafshapedheart


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

A school of Giant Danios is a truly beautiful sight, but I didn't suggest them because LeTigre says that smaller fish are preferred. Also, I"m not sure if they would be a good mix with smaller fish, like Serpaes. Their large size and constant activity can be bothersome to some other fish.


----------



## leafshapedheart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, seAdams..,

You are certainly right that their constant activity can be unsettling to other fish, though I have never seen Giant Danios be aggressive in other ways. I have even heard some people say the smaller Danios can be unsettling as well, though I have heard the same about Tiger Barbs too. If you compare a Danio with a Tetra, you can really see the difference in level of activity. 

Nice to see a fellow Canadian
leafshapedheart


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> some people say the smaller Danios can be unsettling as well


Definitely. I wouldn't keep them with fish like Dwarf Gouramis, Angelfish or other slow and/or timid fish, but I think they'd be okay with Tiger Barbs (which should only be kept with very fast, or other semi-aggressive fish).

Since this is a semi-aggressive tank, Danios should be okay but the giant variety may overshadow everything else with their size and activity - JMO!



> Nice to see a fellow Canadian


For sure, eh?


----------



## leafshapedheart (Feb 23, 2009)

You are right about that, especially if the Barbs are supposed to take centre stage This is also an important aspect that should not be overlooked.., with so many things going on the fish may not be the only ones unsettled! It makes the tank unrelaxing for us to look at as well. 

leafshapedheart


----------

